# Thanks for saving me Tug BBS!!



## jimt49 (Sep 23, 2015)

Just got back from Gatlinburg with a Westgate timeshare in hand. I don't usually buy without a lot of research, but these salesmen were either very good or I was very stupid In doing my research after purchase, I came across TUG BBS. THANK YOU for saving me from an expensive mistake!! I live 45 min from Ocoee, so I dropped off a cancellation letter today.
That said, we are still interested in timesharing and are interested in any advice we can get. I found a site, Vacatia which stated some things that I need clarified. They say that Westgate resale owners do not get some of the same perks that people who buy from the developer get. As an example they say that if you buy a lockout unit as a resale, Westgate will not allow you to split the bedrooms into separate weeks. Any truth to this?
Thanks Again TUG BBS!!


----------



## LannyPC (Sep 23, 2015)

jimt49 said:


> I live 45 min from Ocoee, so I dropped off a cancellation letter today.



Was that the method stipulated in the rescission instructions?  The instructions usually say to send it via certified mail.  If you don't follow the instructions about how to properly rescind, Westgate just *might* not acknowledge your rescission attempt.  Go back and read your rescission instructions and, just to be on the safe side, send in your rescission request via the method stipulated in the instructions.

Even if it just costs two or three bucks, consider it very inexpensive insurance against a potentially very, expensive mistake.


----------



## Passepartout (Sep 23, 2015)

jimt49 said:


> That said, we are still interested in timesharing and are interested in any advice we can get. I found a site, Vacatia which stated some things that I need clarified. They say that Westgate resale owners do not get some of the same perks that people who buy from the developer get. As an example they say that if you buy a lockout unit as a resale, Westgate will not allow you to split the bedrooms into separate weeks. Any truth to this?
> Thanks Again TUG BBS!!



That may well be accurate. We've heard that they double (or higher) the cost to exchange internally, and only allow resale owners to book inside 90- (or 45) days before move in. You gotta know there s no availability by then in virtually ANY season.

Westgate (we call them Wastegate here) has done all they can to strip any value from their owners who want/need to sell their weeks.

Bottom line: Don't even consider a Wastegate TS. There are LOTS of other timeshare systems and NONE are as sleazy as Wastegate. Many people who live in the S.E. like Wyndham as a system. I don't own there, and find the learning curve a little steep,  but many TUGgers do and the system has a lot going for it.

Welcome to TUG! So how much $$$ did we save you from spending? We're sort of keeping a running total, and I think it's over $7 million now.

Jim


----------



## TUGBrian (Sep 24, 2015)

so glad you found us in time to rescind your purchase and do your research on the resale market.  you will be amazed at how much money you just saved and will enjoy the same vacations you anticipated with your prior purchase!

Wecome to TUG!


----------



## jimt49 (Sep 25, 2015)

Thanks LannyPC.

 Believe it or not, Westgate has a procedure set up for this. We asked for someone from the mailroom. They came out and had a form they filled out showing that the cancellation letter and all materials were returned. They signed, time and date stamped it and gave me a copy. Then they gave me a paper with the phone number of the rescission dept that I can call to check the status of the cancellation.


----------



## jimt49 (Sep 25, 2015)

Thanks Passepartout

Saved $32,500!!

We looked into Wyndham, but we need pet friendly.


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 25, 2015)

DO NOT CALL - calling has no legal standing, so it literally does not matter what they tell you over the phone.  

If you call, you will get the full court press not to rescind.

You have your written documentation, so now you just sit back and wait.

Recently, a poster had this experience at another resort:  He rescinded, but he called to check on it - even though we advised him not to.  The people he talked to on the phone told him he couldn't cancel, he still owed the money, etc. (a lie) which really made him nervous, so he kept calling and calling - to be told more lies.

No good can come from calling.


----------



## jimt49 (Sep 25, 2015)

Thanks Brian!!


----------



## TUGBrian (Sep 25, 2015)

that is fantastic, you put us over 7.1 million in savings!


----------



## jimt49 (Sep 25, 2015)

Thanks Denise. We won't fall into the trap again


----------



## raygo123 (Sep 25, 2015)

LannyPC said:


> Was that the method stipulated in the rescission instructions?  The instructions usually say to send it via certified mail.  If you don't follow the instructions about how to properly rescind, Westgate just *might* not acknowledge your rescission attempt.  Go back and read your rescission instructions and, just to be on the safe side, send in your rescission request via the method stipulated in the instructions.
> 
> Even if it just costs two or three bucks, consider it very inexpensive insurance against a potentially very, expensive mistake.


Have you found your rescission info?  If not maybe denise will post it here again.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## pedro47 (Sep 26, 2015)

I wish everyone would/could read this website before they purchase a timeshare from a developer.


----------



## jimt49 (Sep 26, 2015)

Thanks for all the great advice on this thread and throughout TUG BBS. Since I got my rescission in, I have been doing as much research here and other places on the web as I can. One of the reasons we were so quick to jump at the Westgate offer was that they told us initially that all of their resorts were pet friendly. We have since found out that this is not true. They do however seem to have more pet friendly resorts than other time share companies. This is probably the single most important factor in our timeshare search. Buying Westgate resale seems to make you a second class citizen with reduced booking window and the inability to split 2bdr into two weeks.
Any suggestions for a good pet friendly company that we can buy on resale and still retain most developer benefits?


----------



## Passepartout (Sep 26, 2015)

Have you done a TUG search for 'pet friendly'? Not to rain on your parade, but they're the exception rather than the rule.  I don't think they are available system wide in any TS outfit. A resort here and there, and always subject to the whim of the management.

Sorry, but that's the reality. I'm a dog lover too, and would love to travel with my best friend, but not everyone feels that way.

Jim


----------



## Lonestar1966 (Sep 27, 2015)

I've been a Westgate Owner since 2002, and yes, I bought from the developer .  Westgate does their best to squeeze more money from me every time I visit (during the so-called owner updates); however, aside from having to tell them no repeatedly during the owner updates, I have never had a bad vacation experience at any of their properties. 

The current Westage Owners Guide indicates that their resorts are pet friendly with the exception of Daytona Beach, Miami, and Park City.  Pet friendly resorts require a refundable $100 deposit, and if cleaning is needed there is a $170 or $190 cleaning fee.  Pet friendly units allow one dog or cat up to 60 pounds.

They do appear to have some higher fees for Non-Developer Sold Timeshare Interests. Developer exchanges are $450 instead of $150.  Lock-off splits may or may not be the same $450.  It's listed as $150 in one place but $450 in another.  I would assume it's $450.

I find no published restrictions limiting how far in advance you can make a reservation if you did not buy from the developer.


----------



## rbone100 (Sep 29, 2015)

jimt49 said:


> Thanks Passepartout
> 
> Saved $32,500!!
> 
> We looked into Wyndham, but we need pet friendly.



Congrats on getting out!! We are staying at the Marriott Grande Vista until 10/1. (I own a Marriott St Kitts - bought resale and traded for this week) I just sold my Westgate Vacation Villas week 52 a few months ago. On the way back from the Magic Kingdom today I took my wife (Had the TS before I got married) to show her why I complained so much about Wastegate for many years. (Very bad trading power with II)

We drove up to the main entrance and was stopped by a guard. I just said we was here for the sales presentation. He smiled said welcome and he let me drive right in. (How many times has he heard that!!) I drove by the unit that I sold for $100 (Week 52) and noticed that the entire section that my old unit was being worked on. (I haven't stayed there since 2005) They were actually revamping the units and there was piles of old furniture out on the curb. This was the dated green pleather couches and rugs that were always stained that I remember from 1998. About time that they finally updated 17 year old furniture.

I am so thankful I was able to get out of my Wastegate TS once and for all. Glad that my many years of paying $900 maintenance fees are finally being put towards 'Updating' the place. Now I don't feel guilty for the new owner that is taking over my week... NOT!:rofl:


----------

